# Jack the Ripper and his...



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

If it's an adults only party, it would be fine. I don't think it's "too soon" to do a Jack the Ripper theme.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Which victim? Each was mutilated worse as the murders progressed.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

To make an informed decision for yourself, you could check out casebook.org, a Jack the Ripper site.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

that's what we did last year, take a look, I also did tombstones of all his victums and put them in order of their death, no one seemed to care that they were ladies of the night....

View attachment 12723


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Yubney said:


> Which victim? Each was mutilated worse as the murders progressed.


I haven't made my mind up yet. I just worry about offending people too much if asked what our costumes are supposed to be.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

It's not offensive at all, it wasn't a recent crime. Just don't do a terrible cockney accent, like Heather Graham did in the movie From Hell, cor blimey guvnor


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

nightbeasties said:


> To make an informed decision for yourself, you could check out casebook.org, a Jack the Ripper site.


WOW. Thank you nightbeasties -- this is a wealth of great information.


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

obcessed with it said:


> that's what we did last year, take a look, I also did tombstones of all his victums and put them in order of their death, no one seemed to care that they were ladies of the night....
> 
> View attachment 12723


Great picture!  I'm relieved to hear that. I just had visions of some of the more uptight people being completely offput by the whole thing -- even though there are Jack costumes everywhere, but you never really hear about the ladies.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I wouldn't worry at all - there are zombie rigs and makeup kits just as extreme as any butchered victim of the Ripper.

Oh, and just a quick note - Jack the Ripper was a criminal in the late 1800s.
That is the 19th century, not the 18th.
Remember how as those years that started with 19** were the 20th century?

I'm so petty, I know.


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Spats said:


> I wouldn't worry at all - there are zombie rigs and makeup kits just as extreme as any butchered victim of the Ripper.
> 
> Oh, and just a quick note - Jack the Ripper was a criminal in the late 1800s.
> That is the 19th century, not the 18th.
> ...


No - not petty. Thanks for correcting me.


----------

